# what fish can you keep with shrimp?



## yellowfox (Nov 14, 2006)

Thes are the fish i want in my aquarium can i have shrimp with them?
smal pleco
duarf gourami (powder blue&hony fire)
liperd danio
neon


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

maybe the danio and neon

but my neons eat baby shrimp so fish with tiny mouths would work, like threadfin rainbows.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

My Cherries are thriving in my 29G community tank. I have 4 peppered cats, 1 peppermint pleco, 7 lemon tetras, 2 otos and over 70 cherry shrimps. When I feed the fish, the shrimp and tetras both go for the food and the tetras have never tried to harrass the shrimp.

Mike


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jul 17, 2006)

Micro rasboras. It's funny to see a fish being harrased by a cherry shrimp. Every once and a while the cherries will chase around the rasbora. Never thought I would see the day when a fish was scared of a shrimp. lol


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Not sure about the Gourami. Smaller shrimp may become a snack but I can't say for certain.

The others I'd only worry about the baby shrimp. I have Guppies with my RCS and they never bother the juvies or adults.


----------



## marusempai (Nov 9, 2006)

In my experience, the powder blue dwarf gourami shouldn't be a problem, they are generally a little more mild mannered than the other color morphs. I don't know about the honey fire, as I've never kept that one personally, and gouramis' temperments can vary a lot between populations. Either one will definitely eat baby shrimp though. What I would do, is get a small ghost shrimp (as they're cheap) and see what the gouramis do. They'll probably poke it a couple of times with their feelers, then ignore it, which is about what my powder blues have always done with any kind of shrimp. If they're fine with the ghost shrimp they should be fine with anything else that isn't too tiny.


----------



## aquaboyaquatics (Feb 22, 2006)

I personally have had success with the following fish.

Endlers Livebearers
Dwarf Rainbowfish of all types
Hillstream Loaches
Cory pygmaes

A pretty good rule of thumb when mixing is to look at the size of the fishes mouth. If the shrimp can fit in there....they usually will end up there 

Some other factors are swimming zone and temperament. So a fish like a dwarf gourami likes the top to mid-water swimming zone. They would be a fairly safe gamble. A fish like a catfish other then Cory cats would be a bad gamble. Some of the tetras that are real fast swimmers can hammer a colony of shrimp. When I say temperament, I mean in relation to feeding. Not with other fish. If the fish are fast swimmers and aggressive eaters, they will probably not work with shrimp.

Mike


----------



## TRDMCV20L (Feb 3, 2006)

Anyone know if Cardinal Tetras will be okay with Cherry Reds?


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

any fish that will eat the smallest flake of fish food that you can see is capable of eating baby shrimp. Unless it has a specialized mouth and/or a completely vegetarian diet, baby shrimp will always be lost even if you never your peaceful fish do it.


----------

